# Deval Patrick tanks in new poll



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Herald Pulse*

*Now it's your turn, how would you rate Gov. Deval Patrick's performance?*

2% - A

1% - B

4% - C

16% - D

76% - F

Total Votes: 2,105 

A wave of voter disgust at business as usual on Beacon Hill has swamped Gov. *Deval Patrick*, dealing the first-term governor a devastating credibility blow that leaves his re-election hopes shaken, a new 7News poll has found.
Patrick's standing with voters is so weak that he is locked in a dead heat with his main political rival, scoring 30 percent to state Treasurer Tim Cahill's 35 percent if the general election were held today - even though Cahill hasn't even said he's running.
Thirty percent were undecided in the Patrick-Cahill matchup, while five percent opted for "other" candidates.
The survey of 400 registered voters - Democrats, Republicans and unenrolled alike - shows angry Bay Staters quickly losing faith in the state government, with Patrick taking the biggest hit.
Only 34 percent of those surveyed in the poll conducted for 7News by Suffolk University say the governor deserves re-election, while a stunning 47 percent say it is "time to elect someone else."
Voters gave Patrick a 43 percent unfavorable rating and a 44 percent favorable rating. The rest are undecided.
Cahill, meanwhile, had only an 8 percent unfavorable rating and 40 percent favorable. One caveat: The poll was conducted before headlines this week that the treasurer faces an ethics probe over a Lottery contract.
Asked about Patrick's job performance, 49 percent disapproved, 40 percent approved and 11 percent were undecided.
Cahill outpolled fellow Democrat Patrick in a general election match among Republicans and independents and among voters in all age groups except 18-35, and easily defeated him among male voters - yet 23 percent of voters surveyed said they have never heard of the treasurer.
"The wiseguys always say you can't beat somebody with nobody," said Andy Hiller, chief political reporter for 7News. "Now nobody has a name . . . and it's Tim Cahill."
Patrick's dismal poll numbers come after battering in the press over his naming of a senator pal to a costly plum post, raises for sheriffs, addition of two pricey staffers to the Pike payroll, embarrassing comments by his transportation secretary and his own dismissal of the controversies as "trivial."
Voters, the 7News poll shows, appear to have had it with Beacon Hill politics, with a whopping 72 percent calling for the state to add a recall vote for "underperforming" pols.
Some 51 percent believe the state is on the wrong track. Worse, 71 percent say Massachusetts will become "Taxachusetts" once again with only 5 percent expecting an economic recovery this year.

The poll, conducted March 17-20, has a margin of error of plus/minus 4.9 percent.

Other poll highlights include:

*•* 47 percent say the level of ethics and honesty in state government has decreased.

*•* 50 percent believe bribery in state government is alive and well as it was in the past, while 32 percent say it is more common.

Deval Patrick tanks in new poll - BostonHerald.com


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> "The wiseguys always say you can't beat somebody with nobody," said Andy Hiller, chief political reporter for 7News. "Now nobody has a name . . . and it's Tim Cahill."


 I hope Hiller's correct. But with 20 months until the next election, I'm not holding my breath that we won't see a resurgent liberal love fest for the Coupe.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I hope in 20 months were saying "So long fucker" to the coupe.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I hope Hiller's correct. But with 20 months until the next election, I'm not holding my breath that we won't see a resurgent liberal love fest for the Coupe.


I'm really surprised he didn't slash some of his pet projects, like the life-sciences bill, to pay for current infrastructure, and maybe trimmed some more of the fat. Hell, if he could just manage the funds to keep hiring firefighters and cops (which most places can't do right now) he'd have been hailed as a tremendous manager.


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

who are the 44 percent who support him???????????????? thats the amazing part.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

sean37 said:


> who are the 44 percent who support him???????????????? thats the amazing part.


 2% - A

1% - B

4% - C

16% - D 
----------
23% when I add it up,but that still is to many.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

sean37 said:


> who are the 44 percent who support him???????????????? thats the amazing part.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

sean37 said:


> who are the 44 percent who support him???????????????? thats the amazing part.


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

he's not my Governor nor will he ever be; Both he and the messiah can go fuck themselves


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks to Deval shutting down another DMH IRTP Program! Now we have even more whacked out crazier then an ape on steroids patients waiting for DMH Beds! Less then a handful of patients are like this, however they severely disrupt the wards and are assaultive. I know it comes with the territory, But it would be like a County Jail holding a State Prisoner or in easier perspective a local police lock-up becoming a Prison.

Thanks for nothing. Absolutely fucking nothing!!!! I understand times are tough, but spending money like a moron and not allocating money to departments that save lives (Police, Fire, EMS) and protect people from dangerous people (DMH, DOC) just cut their budgets! With these cuts FIDs should be free. However asshole Deval tries to raise the fee to $300 a person.

Whatever, MR. Local Aid. I think Kool Aid should be banned, that stuff is dangerous. Ever see what it does to Counter Tops?? Imagine what it does to your Stomach?

They look so good together.


----------

